# wc cyprichromis leptosoma mbita



## shahidzee14 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have for sale wild cought cyprichromis leptosoma mbita very very rare cyps for sale there is about 4 males and 6 females proven breeders 
they are wild cought the pic added is the actual fish for sale 
for info about price Plz email 
they originally came from USA 
the reson for sale is need some tank space 
asking 40$ fish or best offer 
for more info call or text 647 778 7426


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

I am interested.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

